# Latvian: Bagāža



## MPA

I was reading a Latvian-English vocabulary and I found the meaning of bagāža being luggage, but in another dictionary I found it means baggage. So, my ask is: Is bagāža only personal baggage or any baggage?


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello MPA,
I cannot help you for the Latvian.

However in English the words are used interchangebly - synonyms.  Baggage = personal belongings packed in suitcases for travelling. (Perhaps Americian English)
*Luggage* = Originally meant inconviently heavy baggage ; nowadays it simply means suitcases or other bags for a traveller's belongings. (More common in British English)

= Portugués  :  *bagagem* f.


----------



## LilianaB

Baggage and luggage may really mean almost the same in Latvian the same way as in English. It means the things you carry when you go for vacation, or somewhere else. It is any type of baggage, but it depends on the context. It may not be used the same way as in English. It does not refer to empty suitcases though, or the suitcases you are about to buy -- only things carried in suitcases or something else (including the suitcases).


----------



## MPA

Well, I always understood that there's a difference between the two words, but if there isn't, my question is unnecessary.

Thank you.


----------



## SAIP0

Well, of course there are idiomatic meanings.
"Bagāža can be the following:

1) things you carry with you;
2) sort of your knowledge base ("zināšanu bagāža");
3) sort of a burden;
4) an unwelcome companion.

Hope that helps...

Regards,
Saip0


----------

